# Steinlen Cats



## Pandora (Apr 17, 2004)

Anyone heard of the German/French artist who did alot of cats drawings in the early 20th century I believe. His name is T.A.Steinlen. I have been collecting prints and other items from this artist, and have run out of places where I can get new pictures/prints/books. Does anyone here have a suggestion for some unknown source?
Thanks for the help!


----------

